# How to post a picture.



## tattoomike68

To post a picture find the url like this http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian Konsela  Elbow 0219.JPG

highlight the url and hit the button that says *Img*, you will end up with a code that looks like this..


		Code:
	

&#91;img&#93;http&#58;//www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian%20Konsela%20%20Elbow%200219.JPG&#91;/img&#93;


when you post that code it will show as a picture.






So all there is to it is the  
	
	




		Code:
	

&#91;img&#93;web address goes here&#91;/img&#93;


If you need a place to host pictures on the web you can do it free at...

http://www.photobucket.com
http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## gilessim

I tried that but it didn't seem to work,I pasted the code in the message is that right? and then clicked img


----------



## tattoomike68

gilessim said:
			
		

> I tried that but it didn't seem to work,I pasted the code in the message is that right? and then clicked img



If the url is highlighted when you click the IMG button it could put the tags on the image and it should work.


----------



## IvyMcNeil

This is a photo test

IvyMcNeil


----------



## Kermit

I'll add another free site.

www.freeimagehosting.net

Edit: This site only allows images smaller than 1024 x 768 and often the image will be removed within the month. Excellent for sites like Ebay, but not here. Here you want the image to stay longer than one month.  Ignore my free site for posting images that you intend to remain indefinately


----------



## bmuss51

I'm sorry, but i don't get it!
i would like to post some of my shop pic's. and when i click on insert image. there is 2 img's that appear in the post with parentheses around them and it does not offer any way to insert the pic or the code as you sat it.
 so could somebody please give me a step by step to get a private pic off of the hd and into a post on this forum.


----------



## ksouers

bmuss,
First, you have to upload your pictures to a server. Photobucket is a good one, and it's free. There are instructions on their web pages to assist in uploading to them.

You will need to keep two browser windows open, one to photobucket and one for your post at HMEM.

Once you have your pictures uploaded, put the mouse over the picture you want to show in your post, a small menu will display underneath it. Move the mouse down to the Img code window and left click once. 





The link is now saved. Go back to your post and type <ctrl> V, the link will be pasted into your post.

[ IMG ]http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo7/ksouers/pb_test.jpg[/IMG]

Let us know if you are still having problems.


----------



## crab

Test


----------



## Troutsqueezer

One caveat with Photobucket and probably similar websites: Once you hit a certain number of uploaded pics, somewhere around 400 I think, they lock your account and all the links you've made to those pics stop working until you send them money. This happened to Metal Butcher right as he was in the thick of a very heavily-watched build log.


----------



## rake60

I have 930 pictures on my Photobucket account and have never had a problem.

It's the bandwidth they limit.
If you exceed 10GB in any one month they will lock your account until the following month.
Photobucket is a great free photo hosting site.

For videos, YouTube is much better.
Mostly, because it is driven by greed. :

I contribute to that because I have several "partnered" videos on YouTube.
If you have videos that are getting enough hits for YouTube to notice, they will offer to"partner" them. 
With your permission they attach related Google ads your videos they are interested in.
As people click on those ads, Google makes money and they give you a tiny cut.

It averages about $120 ever other month for me.

Use Photobucket for pictures and YouTube for videos.
If your videos are popular enough you may end up getting money for nothing as well.

Rick


----------



## Rockytime

tattoomike68  said:
			
		

> If the url is highlighted when you click the IMG button it could put the tags on the image and it should work.



I too have been trying to figure out how to post photos. I have done it adding attachments but not showing the full photo in with the text.

Please bear with me. This is a test.
Les


----------



## Rockytime

Hot Dog it worked. The <control V> did the trick.
Thanks for the info.
Les


----------



## kquiggle

Another free site for posting pictures is Google's Picasa web albums: http://picasaweb.google.com/

You need to have a (free) Google account but that's easy. If you already use gmail, you already have an  account.


----------



## alihureiby

i use www.imageoptimizer.net , just download it for FREE. if you want to compress the pict anywhere just right click it and chose optimizer , 1< second. 
really nice ,fast. try that. 


regards
ali


----------



## Rudy

testing, testing... trying to get text in between the pics, but no luck.



Just uploading the pictures directly to the forum.




Anybody know how?
Yes! I know!
Thanks Cogsy.


----------



## bazmak

Since photo bucket started charging i stopped using them
You can easily post photos directly to this site.Angie has explained it all fully
on her post for uploading images Click on attachments above.Click on image to upload and fix a photo up to 10 times.wait until photos are uploaded.Click on the the drop down box next to the attachments and post photos.You dont need 
a separate hosting site


----------



## Cogsy

Rudy said:


> Just uploading the pictures directly to the forum.
> Anybody know how?


 
Let's see if I can explain this properly. You start by uploading your pics via the "Manage Attachments" button, as you've already worked out, but if you do nothing more they all just add on to the end of your post.

So as you now type your post, wherever you want to add one of your (already uploaded) pics, you click on the little paperclip icon in the toolbar along the top menu and select which image you want to attach :




You'll see the code place itself in your post and you can then continue typing underneath it.




A couple of blank lines between pics and text helps with proper layout and spacing.




And that is all there is to it!


----------



## Hopsteiner

tattoomike68 said:


> To post a picture find the url like this http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian Konsela Elbow 0219.JPG
> 
> highlight the url and hit the button that says *Img*, you will end up with a code that looks like this..
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> &#91;img&#93;http&#58;//www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian%20Konsela%20%20Elbow%200219.JPG&#91;/img&#93;
> 
> 
> when you post that code it will show as a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all there is to it is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> &#91;img&#93;web address goes here&#91;/img&#93;
> 
> 
> If you need a place to host pictures on the web you can do it free at...
> 
> Photobucket - Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing.
> ImageShack - Best place for all of your image hosting and image sharing needs





tattoomike68 said:


> To post a picture find the url like this http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian Konsela Elbow 0219.JPG
> 
> highlight the url and hit the button that says *Img*, you will end up with a code that looks like this..
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> &#91;img&#93;http&#58;//www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/IMG2005/Brian%20Konsela%20%20Elbow%200219.JPG&#91;/img&#93;
> 
> 
> when you post that code it will show as a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all there is to it is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> &#91;img&#93;web address goes here&#91;/img&#93;
> 
> 
> If you need a place to host pictures on the web you can do it free at...
> 
> Photobucket - Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing.
> ImageShack - Best place for all of your image hosting and image sharing needs


Got A question, the way I’ve been posting pictures Is: I click on the attach files button. Then when the search photos prompt comes up, I go to my photos on my Ipad and select the photos I want. This seems to work. Right or Wrong? I guess I’m not sure at this point.


----------



## Cogsy

It's super easy nowdays. You can just drag your pictures into your post and they will upload automatically. Of course you can do it like you are doing also.


----------



## Hopsteiner

Appreciate the reply, thank you.


----------

